# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 21.10.2013 - 28.10.2013

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *19*, суммарный объем архивов: *314* мб Извлечено файлов: *291*, суммарный объем: *656* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *194* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *0* Ожидают классификации: *97*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

